# Workstation for 3d applications under 1 lakh



## Aditya Hegde (Aug 20, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: will be using it for modelling and rendering 3d assets, applications i would use are Maya, Mari 3d, Z-brush, 3ds max,photoshop. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:1 lakh

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 24 inch, full hd. 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Keyboard and mouse not needed. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Hyderabad, I am buying locally. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: The graphic card should be good too as I will be using Mari for texturing, It mostly uses GPU for all the work. I prefer xeon processors.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2015)

*Budget - 100k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*21,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*Asus H97 Pro Gamer
*11,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB 1866Mhz*6,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB*26,000**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w EVO Edition*5,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB*5,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVDR/W*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2369VM 23" LED IPS*11,800**Total**95,100*


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion...i would like a small a change in this config...i only need 1tb hdd and ssd nit needed...so please suggest a better motherboard and processor ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Aditya Hegde said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...i would like a small a change in this config...i only need 1tb hdd and ssd nit needed...so please suggest a better motherboard and processor ...



Made the necessary changes in the table. Already better Mobo and Processor is suggested.


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 21, 2015)

Aditya Hegde said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...i would like a small a change in this config...i only need 1tb hdd and ssd nit needed...so please suggest a better motherboard and processor ...



Hi  [MENTION=250686]Aditya Hegde[/MENTION],

In my opinion, the future proof rig has the latest CPU and the new MOBO with the latest technology. For most future proofing rig use the overclocking CPU to increase the maximum speed as per application requirements.

For storage part, 256GB SSD drive is enough. The SSD mostly used as the OS/boot drive or storage drive. It all depends on your budget. SSD is expensive, however, they are worth every penny. For HDD part, I would advise you go with the WD Blue or WD Black 1TB for high performance, that is if you don't have the budget problem. 

Good Luck.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 21, 2015)

For a workstation, you should go for an Nvidia Quadro graphics card. GTX 970 is a gaming card. Also, go for a B85 based mobo instead of H97. It will be much cheaper without a lot of useless features. Use the extra money to buy an SSD or a better monitor.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank u all for the suggestions....as for graphic card ...i did some research and found out that a gud gaming gpu is as good as professional cards in rendering ... And for ssd I am thinking to buy that too now ...

- - - Updated - - -

Hey.. [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION].... Is B85 based mobo future proof...will i be able to put two graphic cards in the future ?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 21, 2015)

Aditya Hegde said:


> Thank u all for the suggestions....as for graphic card ...i did some research and found out that a gud gaming gpu is as good as professional cards in rendering ... And for ssd I am thinking to buy that too now ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey.. [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION].... Is B85 based mobo future proof...will i be able to put two graphic cards in the future ?



Some B85 boards support AMD Crossfire I think but not at full PCIe 16x speeds, but that's the same with H97. H97 will give you a few more USB and SATA3 ports though, so you should think about that. If you are going for a Xeon CPU, check the motherboard's compatibility list first. Some boards may need a BIOS flash. Also, I don't know your specific needs but professional cards are multiple times faster than gaming cards when it comes to 3d rendering.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Aug 21, 2015)

Which graphic card would u suggest then...


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 21, 2015)

If this machine is strictly for work, then you can go for a Quadro K2200 for around 32k. If you plan to play the latest games sometimes, then go for the GTX 970. I'm not an expert on graphic design and 3d rendering, so you should consult the forums of AutoDesk, Adobe etc to get the best answer. Over here, I suppose only   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] can give you some reliable advice.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Sep 6, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] ..hey... I have a prob ...the motherboard only supports upto 1600 mhz ram..and the ram suggested is 1866mhz..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

Aditya Hegde said:


> @bssunilreddy  ..hey... I have a prob ...the motherboard only supports upto 1600 mhz ram..and the ram suggested is 1866mhz..



By default it shows as 1333Mhz but when you enable XMP Profile it will show 2 options ie. 1600Mhz or 1866Mhz.So you can enable either of them.OK.
Mine also shows by default 1333Mhz and while I enable XMP profile it auto selects 1600Mhz.OK.


----------

